# Ridge vents in hurricane area



## A W Warn (Sep 5, 2019)

My first post, since I just found this forum. I'm a general contractor with a mostly commercial building background in NC and surrounding states, very little experience with house building.

I am researching to find the best type of ridge vent for a house in high wind area, 150 mph ultimate wind speed design. This is in central Florida where it will be exposed to a hurricane occasionally and tropical storms regularly. The house is rectangular with a hip roof. It will have a 6/12 pitch. 

Everything I find online tells about problems with ridge vents leaking in high wind/rain, but does not tell how to resolve the problem.

I have also found "off ridge" vents that are set slightly below roof ridge level. These are supposed to be installed with a baffle flashing set an inch or two below the opening to deflect wind blown water, but these also allow water inside when wind comes at a diagonal angle.

Can some of you who are working in similar situations tell me what is "best practice" to prevent water intrusion in high wind/rain situations?

Thanks!
Walt


----------

